
Bash Handbook - adamnemecek
https://github.com/denysdovhan/bash-handbook
======
daureg
Does anyone know what a “Node Packaged Manuscript” is?

~~~
mhuffman
I can't be the only person not super happy about node being forced on you all
the time.

Granted, this looks like a labor of love, and the developer has the right to
do whatever the hell they want with it, but I am willing to bet that the
people that care about bash and bash scripting and the people that use node,
have a not enormous overlap.

~~~
denysdovhan
If you can recommend any bash package I will share it there also. I write a
lot on js, so actually it will be easy to write npm package and share it.
Besides, if you know how to made similar packages (I mean console utility) for
other package managers, such as pip, gem or whatever else, I'll be very glad
to merge and share it.

BTW, Homebrew package will be soon.

